# Advice Please - Fanmaster stopped working on 230v



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi All

Carver 3600 STC with fanmaster. Stopped working during the weekend when on mains. The fan is dust free.The control panel seems to work and the fan too. lt works on gas ok. Just blows cold air on mains. 

Does anyone have any ideas?

My dog does like to lie right on one of the vents. I am wondering if the thermal cut-out has tripped. My autosleeper manual says it can be reset via flap in the wardrobe. I have found said flap and behind it is a screw down cover on the top left side of the heater, into which the mains and 12v cable go. I have managed to remove the cover and can see the terminals for the wires, but no re-set switch. (not east to access via flap)

Does anyone have any advice on wher the reset switch is or if anything else may be the problem.......

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Krull, When standing in front of the fire using your LEFT hand put it flat on the black plastic housing, now slide it round to the left hand side & what you are feeling for is an area the size of the average middle finger which has a slight ridge atound the outline of the finger if that makes sense. Once you have found this press inwards with the tip of your finger & you have just pressed the reset button, Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

krull said:


> Hi All
> 
> Carver 3600 STC with fanmaster. Stopped working during the weekend when on mains. The fan is dust free.The control panel seems to work and the fan too. lt works on gas ok. Just blows cold air on mains.
> 
> ...


Hi Krull,

You are obviously thinking along the right lines, however, have you checked either a RCB for the mains heating element, or a fuse?

I may be wrong, but I am sure that the fan is 12 volt.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorted thanks folks. 

I had to remove half the wardrobe to get better access but obviously pressed something as the heater now works.


----------

